# Materials allowed in exam room Wisconsin board



## Civil02 (Sep 23, 2010)

I am taking the PE exam in the state of Wisconsin. Does anyone know if they do not allow solved practice problems within a 3-ring binder like 6 minute solution etc...?

Thanks,


----------



## awells (Sep 30, 2010)

I took the exam in WI in April and there were no issues with bringing 6 minute solutions or other 3 ring binders of material. I had emailed the board ahead of time to verify that it would be allowed and they said that it is fine. I would image it would be the same for the October test. Good luck.


----------

